
Crowdfunding is bringing the netbook back - carloscm
http://www.salon.com/2017/03/12/remember-the-netbook-crowdfunding-is-bringing-it-back-at-least-in-a-few-limited-engagements/
======
rbanffy
While I am not familiar with any offers in the 7-to-9-inch range, in the 11
inch bucket there are a couple offers such as this Acer:

[https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/series/aspireonecloudb...](https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/series/aspireonecloudbook11)

HP, Lenovo and Dell have similar offerings for around US$200. I have a
slightly older Acer that, while not as small as my AOA150, which my wife used
to call my "makeup case", is still small and cheap (I got it from B&H for
about US$160).

------
forgot-my-pw
But why? Windows netbooks were so slow.

Chromebooks are much better alternatives for general Internet use.

~~~
carloscm
I think the article is wrong to call the showcased devices "netbooks".
Netbooks were a laptop-lite, with a slightly smaller size. The Dragonbox Pyra
is more like a micro laptop, the size of two big smartphones stacked on top of
each other. It's a different size category and that's what makes it
interesting.

------
countzeroasl
Only problem I had with netbooks were the keyboard. My hands are kinda big...

